# project "cocaine white"



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

the donor (which is also for sale)








custom shift knob








shaving the crank pulley








the new americas cup of coffee(blacktop sr)
























Thats shits fuckin tasty(Custom 240sx dash painted slimer green)








cocaine white's new grill


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

That car's going to go good.Keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

Super late update but as she sits now


----------

